# Saudi Arabia and Qatar Funding ISIS



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

New info thanks to yet another wikileaks Hillary email dump. Anything to rule them all.....Americans that is.



> Over three years after we first reported that one of the two chief sources of funding and support for the "Islamic State" is the small but wealthy nation of Qatar, and long after we also announced that Saudi Arabia had revealed that it was behind ISIS, in a report that was widely disputed, overnight we finally got definitive evidence that it was indeed Qatar and Saudi Arabia that are the main "logistical and financial" supporters of the Islamic State terrorist organization.
> 
> In a leaked email sent on August 17, 2014 by Hillary Clinton to her current campaign manager, John Podesta, who back then was counselor to Barack Obama, she admitted that Qatar and Saudi Arabia "are providing clandestine financial and logistic support to ISIL and other radical Sunni groups in the region."


Hillary In Email: Saudi Arabia And Qatar Are Funding ISIS | The Daily Caller

Hillary Confirms Saudi Arabia, Qatar Fund ISIS In Leaked Email | Zero Hedge


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

She wants to sit in the White House . All of the Clintons need to live in Saudi - Arabia , it's will suit them just fine " right at home " .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not at all surprising. SA has been at the bottom of funding the spread of Sunni/Wahhabi Islam since its financial boon in oil. The House of Saud is responsible for the majority of the mosques in the U.S., too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There is definitely enough blame to go around when it comes to the Saudis. The Bushes have fostered the unholy alliance with them for decades.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Old tactic in the Arab world: pay your enemies off so they go else where.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bomb the whole stinking bunch of them into sand and glass, . . . 

Problem solved, . . . raw material supply created for glass industry.

Win-win in my book.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of two basic groups; one group wants to convert non-islamists (infidels) and one groupe wants to kill/enslave the infidel.

The group of islamists that want to convert are willing to fund those who want to kill/enslave. Both groups are extremely good at deception and practice it regularly in order to move them one step close to world domination.

Both groups also understand this is a long term multi-generational play. So none of this is a surprise to those who understand these evil animals.

In order to defeat them, please see @dwight55 post above.

Thanks!
Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I will hazard to say that no one here is stunned, somebody is helping them to sell their seized oil supplies. It ain't worth a nickle to them, if they can't sell it, and ISIS does not have any business knowledge.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Dont bite the hand that feeds you.

Same reason AQAP hasnt been quashed out yet;
Houthis = Wahhabis = Radical Sunnis

Besides the obviously lucrative illegal oil trade, ISIS also has amassed quite the collection of antiquities - trade that for money/arms/trafficked humans

Have to go somewhere since the contacts in Turkey arent reliable, ISIS also has Walyats (provinces, whatever) in Yemen and Afghanistan - still have to shore up resources there.

The Qataris and the Emiratis will do as they will, they let us host SOTFSE and a huge ADA presence not sure we are going to complain if they feed some cash to terrorists...its all interconnected

ISIS is thinking long term strategically here, as I said in the past theyve transcended into a bona fide ideology its beyond the scope of using war to fight it

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We, along with Britain, created the middle east in the 1900s. We fubared it up. And until we get off their oil, nothing will get better


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> ................. ISIS is thinking long term strategically here, as I said in the past theyve transcended into a bona fide ideology its beyond the scope of using war to fight it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


That is one opinion, . . . and was similar to many opinions in late 1941 and early 1942, . . . "No don't fight the Japanese, . . . they own the western Pacific, . . . we'll just send our boys to die for nothing there, . . . let em just have the Far East".

Nagasaki and Hiroshima proved my point.

Your ideology is that of a liberal coward, . . . plain and simple, . . . ready to give up because some butt-head in NY or WDC thought is is cool, . . . "We'll just have to learn to get along".

NO, . . . Hell NO, . . . stinking ********* make any kind of move toward expanding their holdings, . . . bomb them, . . . their kids, . . . their wives, . . . their supporters, . . . and anyone else that gets in the way.

They are just like diamond back rattlesnakes, . . . leave em alone and they will multiply to the point you will not be able to go out of your house for them. West Texas proved you can control the snake population, . . . they round em up every year, . . . those that don't become dinner on the plate, . . . become just plain skinned and tanned.

It'll work for the ********* as well, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> That is one opinion, . . . and was similar to many opinions in late 1941 and early 1942, . . . "No don't fight the Japanese, . . . they own the western Pacific, . . . we'll just send our boys to die for nothing there, . . . let em just have the Far East".
> 
> Nagasaki and Hiroshima proved my point.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you get that Im a liberal, far from it but I wont argue semantics with you.

I have been over there both as a consultant and a soldier, and have seen more pieces of intelligence and briefings than I care to admit. I can say with certainty I know more about this than you do - not trying to be a bigshot but that is the way it is

Comparing this to WWII is intellectually dishonest, we fought actually pitched battles against the Japanese and chased them across the Pacific and only used the atom bombs when we realized we would lose 1M+ boys on their soil and still werent guaranteed a victory, hell we had fire bombed Kyoto and other major cities and virtually eliminated their air force/navy and still had to use A bombs and lie about a 3rd.

This isnt the 40s, we arent the only nuclear power - it isnt that simple to just hit a button and shove some ICBMs down someones throat. That line of thinking is stupid, you think nuking Kabul, Aleppo, Damascus, Riyadh, Baghdad and all those cities will win this? Youre out of your skull.

I hate these bastards probably more than you do but these guys arent going to be bombed away...and just accepting them like you insist I want is playing into their strategy.

Like it or not they are in the US, in the PACRIM, all over Europe, might as well nuke Detroit, NYC, London, Berlin and Paris while you are at it.

There is no easy way to beat them, we have to gut their logistics and agility and disenfranchise and downplay their capabilities. It is a cultural and psychlogical war moreso than a physical one and we are losing because we dont understand the human domain, same mistake we need in 2001

It is beyond anyones knowledge to see how this plays out. We will keep hitting them and scraping SIGINT and be watchful but there will always be another merry band or douchebags to take thier place.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

